# Barging up.



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

What's the best way to barge up boats for motoring? I'm doing Deso in three weeks and want to motor the upper stretch. I have an older 6 HP motor. My 14 ft Sotar will be pushing three other rafts, a dory, and a canoe. I'm running WW on Sunday with one other raft and want to make sure everything fits and works!


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Ugg! Diamond the rafts, stack the canoe and drag the dory on a rope??


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Given the open deck nature and low drag of the canoe and drifty I would probably tow them or stack is a good idea. If not have a very watchful eye with them on the outside and not up front.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

One thing I like to do when barging up is have all boats strapped frame to frame and with the buckles easily accessible to rowers on each boat so that the barge can be disassembled very quickly if the need arises. I also like to have the oars as close to ready as possible in case we need to bust up the barge and get on the oars ASAP.

Have a fun trip!

-AH


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I would probably do it with the dory in front of your boat, and the other two rafts strapped on each side between the Dory and your raft in a diamond shape. That will protect the dory and keep it from spinning or tipping over. Do it frame to frame on the rafts and somewhere solid on the dory.

I tried towing a raft on my first time with a motor down Deso and it was a pain in the ass. The boat was constantly changing direction and acting weird. I think it would be similar if you towed a Dory but with added tippyness and catching edges.

Toss the canoe on top of the rafts.


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

Whatever's in the back of the lash-up needs somebody awake on a rudder, and the person in the lead needs eyes in the back of his head. Goo-oo-oo-od luck! Take it easy; you'll be fine. Unless it gets windy!


----------



## unlucky (Sep 2, 2012)

we run a diamond formation with 4 boats. The dory definitely makes things more interesting. 4 - 12ft to 20ft straps will be your friend. For our 16 ft boats we use 20 ft straps to go from motor boat frame to side boat frames. Just 6 footers for the side to side boats. Be sure to use the frames or you might rip some d-rings off (done that before on an old boat)


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

All good advice above; I would add, due to the loss of draft and lower water levels this
time of year, a prop guard.


----------

